# Alternative Uses for Common Items



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

One thing you need to train your mind to do for a survival situation is to improvise with the things you have available to you. Common, everyday items can be used in a survival situation to provide you with the basics needed to survive. Some examples of things you can use that most everyone may have are:

Cell Phone: (aside from the obvious calling for help)
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/14/survival-cell-phone

Tampon: 
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/06/05/survival-tampon/


Condom: 


Bandana:


Trash Bags:


Chapstick:


WD-40: 

https://wd40.com/files/pdf/wd_40_2000_uses_updated_jan_2017.pdf

Zip Ties: 


Drinking Straws:


Aluminum Foil:


550 Paracord:


Duct Tape/Gorilla Tape:


Vaseline:


PVC:


Paperclips:


Plastic Bottle:


Milk Jug:


Bobby Pin:


Plastic Shopping Bag:


Dental Floss:


T-Shirts:


Pencil Sharpener:


Extension Cords:


Leather Belt:


Q-Tips/Cotton Swabs:


Liquor:


Bungee Cords:


Wire Coat Hanger:


Dish Soap:


Soda Can:


There are other uses for these items. You can probably think of some yourself. That's the point of this post, to get you thinking about alternative uses for everyday items in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 5, 2017)

Holy fucking SHIT that's a lot of info all at once.

Useful, though. Thanks!

On a slightly related note, will you be attending this year's Dirty Scouts Jamboree?


----------



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

What is that about? If it is close by, I may.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 5, 2017)

CoNiGMa said:


> What is that about? If it is close by, I may.



https://squattheplanet.com/threads/official-jamboree-information-for-2017.31057/

Close by or not, you should try to make it.
It's gonna be epic this year.


----------



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

I've heard of Slab City. One of the only anarchist places in the US. Sounds like my kind of fun. I might have to save up and get my wife to come along.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 5, 2017)

Tampons also make good improvised wound dressings if you pull them apart a bit. You can also stick them in stab, gunshot or other puncture wounds to soak up blood. They're also good stuffed in your mouth if you've got a bleeding gum or are bleeding from losing a tooth.


----------

